# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF Box version 2 released

## mohamed73

*RIFF Box version 2 released* 
  				 			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Hello there !*
After six successful years since the first RIFF Box hardware was  released, we’re proud to introduce our new v2 RIFF Box hardware. We did  our best to develop a reliable, marvelous, yet functional device.
 Below you can read the basics about it. Of course, this is  preliminary and just a start. RIFF Box v2 hardware is designed so that  it can accommodate a large variety of communication protocols, including  those of highest importance for starters. *RIFF BOX v2 H/W Specification*  Dual-core Cortex-M4 MCU @ 204MHz;PC to Box USB (Device) Speed: Hi-Speed (480 Mbps);Box to Device (Host) Speed: Full-Speed (48 Mbps);SD/MMC Interface with 1-Bit (DAT0) and 4-Bit (DAT0-DAT3) Bus Width support and SD_CLK up to 52 MHz;UART Interface;RIFF™ Smart Probing Feature;Level-adjustable 23 GPIO Lines (1.65V to 3.6V) for interfacing a  range of devices and protocols, such as NAND, SPI, I2C, Pin Finder,  etc.;4 fixed 3.3V GPIO Lines; *RIFF BOX v2 Interface Specification*  20-Pin Male Connector:
JTAG Interface: TRST, TDI, TMS, TCK, RTCK, TDO and NRST;
SWD (Serial Wire Debug) Interface: SWCLK, SWDIO (SWDIO and SWCLK are overlaid on the TMS and TCK pins);30-Pin Male Connector:
SD/MMC Interface 1/4Bit @ 52MHz;
Level-adjustable 23 GPIO Lines (1.65V to 3.6V);
USB Device Connector: connects the Box with PC @ Hi-Speed (480 Mbps), approx. 20 MByte/sec;USB Host Connector: connects the Box with USB devices @ Full-Speed (48 Mbps), approx. 1.5-2 MByte/sec;RJ-45 Connector:
RIFF™ Smart Probing Feature;
UART Port;
4 Fixed 3.3V GPIO Lines; *Supported SD/MMD Revisions:*
Revisions 1.0 to 1.7 (for MMC: v4.0, v4.1, v4.2, v4.3, v4.41, v4.5, v4.51, v5.0) and higher *Supported JTAG Cores:*  ARM7,ARM920,ARM926,ARM946,ARM7EJS,ARM11,CORTEX-A5,CORTEX-A8,CORTEX-A9,CORTEX-A15,OMAP3430,OMAP3630,OMAP4430,TEGRA2 (CORTEX-A9),TEGRA2 (ARM7),QUALCOMM S3 (ARM7, ARM11, SCORPION),QUALCOMM S4 (ARM7, ARM11, SCORPION),NOVATHOR,PXA270,PXA312MIPS32™ IR5Bit,MIPS32™ IR8Bit, *RIFF Box v2 software:*  RIFF JTAG ManagerRIFF Remote helperRIFF Admin client / SN readerRIFF Box USB drivers
 New hardware and software is fully compatible with Windows 10, which  provides effortless installation. Just connect RIFF Box to Windows 10  based PC and everything will be installed automatically. For older  Windows versions, there are custom drivers provided with RIFF JTAG  Manager installer.
 Few photos of new RIFF Box v2 hardware:

----------


## ربيع 2000

معلومة قيمة

----------

